# Thoughts on german wirehairs



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I just got a new dog a german wire hair short coat. Just wondering what everyone thinks of the wirehairs.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I've never had one but would like to own one some day, sound like there the real deal when it comes to pure natural ability, plus I think there one the neatest looking dogs out there, I didn't say handsome or pretty just NEAT 

You better post up a picture of the little guy/gal.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

A windshield point of Sam. Love those GWP.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Mine's actually a Drahtaar, not a wirehair, but this I can tell you. I've hunted over a lot of dog's in a long life time of hunting, and for me personally, I'll never own another breed. They truly do it all.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

yea i really think i am going to like him. he is a short coat not much wire he is all liver and he has a great personality only five months old. What your thought on cutting him i havent yet but i dont knwo what to do?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I am on my second GWP.Both of them have and had the shorter coats.The one I have now has the whiskers though.I agree,they are neat looking dogs.

The one I have now is 14 months old and just finished his first hunting season.I couldn't be more pleased with him.Lots of good solid points and good retrieves.But he still has a lot to learn especially on relocating running late season roosters.

The first one I had was liver with white ticking.....this new one is white with grey ticking and liver colored head.....much easier to see in cover.

I took him to a professional trainer for a month before hunting season to get him started on the right foot.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I am sold on my wirehair. There are a lot of great dogs out there but for me I'll take the wirehairs.

Aside from hunting they are great with my kids too.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

crew, when you say cuttin, that would be neutered? It's the way to go, saves a lot of problems and breeding should be left to the pros. anyway.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

yea thanks for the input


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Dick Monson said:


> crew, when you say cuttin, that would be neutered? It's the way to go, saves a lot of problems and breeding should be left to the pros. anyway.[/quote
> 
> I'm in 100% agreement with that.


----------

